# Training Back: Kai Greene trained by Dorian Yates



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Absolutely loved this video for Dorian's insights into form and the three parts to the range of motion. Particularly great advice on BB rows.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The thing is how can ANYONE turn to Yates and say " YOUR WRONG " !

NO ONE can , no one, the man has done more than any british BB'er ever has or probably ever will and for that you HAVE to respect him..


----------



## seamothelad (Nov 11, 2012)

Kai Greene's form is incredible.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Having watched it and not bigging myself up l actually do train a lot like he does there, concentrating on what l do rather than going thro the motions...


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> Having watched it and not bigging myself up l actually do train a lot like he does there, concentrating on what l do rather than going thro the motions...


I've watched a few Kai Greene videos lately and I've really swapped my focus onto my form and ROM as opposed to how heavy I can lift. Seen some great gains (and less achiness afterwards too). Was nice to see Dorians take on it - and surprised at how ill-disciplined Kai was. A great reminder that there is always room for improvement


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Goosh said:


> I've watched a few Kai Greene videos lately and I've really swapped my focus onto my form and ROM as opposed to how heavy I can lift. Seen some great gains (and less achiness afterwards too). Was nice to see Dorians take on it - and surprised at how ill-disciplined Kai was. A great reminder that there is always room for improvement


Here is the thing tho with some pro's even tho there form is sh*t they are fu*king huge somehow....


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Milky said:


> Here is the thing tho with some pro's even tho there form is sh*t they are fu*king huge somehow....


Perfect example I think is Branch Warren.

I've watched his training videos and his form is a sack of sh*t but the guy is a unit!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AK-26 said:


> Perfect example I think is Branch Warren.
> 
> I've watched his training videos and his for is a sack of sh*t but the guy is a unit!!!


One of the names l thought of when writing it mate.


----------



## seamothelad (Nov 11, 2012)

Whenever I watch Kris Gethin train I'm just waiting for something bad to happen.


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Milky said:


> Having watched it and not bigging myself up l actually do train a lot like he does there, concentrating on what l do rather than going thro the motions...


Kai Green doesn't appear to scratch his balls as much as you do though Milkster


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bentleymiller said:


> Kai Green doesn't appear to scratch his balls as much as you do though Milkster


harsh, but very fair my friend :lol:

How you doing mate log time no hear...


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

kai's trainer has better form than kai himself.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

You've got to bare in mind, these athletes are A. Juicing hardcore, you aren't going to overtrain when your smashing tren ace, growth (growth doses) etc.. on the basis of B, B. When your proper clued up as these world class athletes are on nutrition and what THEY'RE body needs for what THEY'RE doing not others.. (steroid use especially). C, could be classed as poor form if someone who was not using such enhancements and equally not eating correctly as it's going to hinder the recovery period of muscles that aren't wanted to be stimulated, but for these.. I would say it's not the case in comparsion.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Geonix said:


> You've got to bare in mind, these athletes are A. Juicing hardcore, you aren't going to overtrain when your smashing tren ace, growth (growth doses) etc.. on the basis of B, B. When your proper clued up as these world class athletes are on nutrition and what THEY'RE body needs for what THEY'RE doing not others.. (steroid use especially). C, could be classed as poor form if someone who was not using such enhancements and equally not eating correctly as it's going to hinder the recovery period of muscles that aren't wanted to be stimulated, but for these.. I would say it's not the case in comparsion.


I'm not so sure about everything you wrote here mate. At the end of the day poor form is poor form, whoever you are. It is always going to be a risk factor for getting injured. That some of the top guys train with poor form and (as Milky quite rightly noted) still have incredible results is probably mainly down to near-superhuman genetics which enables them to get away with doing a lot of things plain wrong.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Seen this before he makes Oscar ardon look like he knows nothing


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Here is the thing tho with some pro's even tho there form is sh*t they are fu*king huge somehow....


Their form isn't sh!t they just do what targets the muscle best for them rather than something text book


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Bull Terrier said:


> I'm not so sure about everything you wrote here mate. At the end of the day poor form is poor form, whoever you are. It is always going to be a risk factor for getting injured. That some of the top guys train with poor form and (as Milky quite rightly noted) still have incredible results is probably mainly down to near-superhuman genetics which enables them to get away with doing a lot of things plain wrong.


No such thing as wrong. Everyone has different limb lengths, muscle insertions, tendon placing and strengths etc - for one it may look ungainly but for another it suits how they are made. IMO.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

MutantX said:


> Their form isn't sh!t they just do what targets the muscle best for them rather than something text book


This to a tee. Text book form means FA.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> No such thing as wrong. Everyone has different limb lengths, muscle insertions, tendon placing and strengths etc - for one it may look ungainly but for another it suits how they are made. IMO.


What I wrote before wasn't referred exclusively to exercise execution, but some top athletes appear to get away with some pretty crazy stuff.

I remember years ago on TV they followed Colin Jackson and Linford Christie in their daily routines. I can't remember the programme too well but one thing which stuck in my mind is how Colin Jackson was extremely rigorous with his diet, weighing out all of his food, ultra-careful with food choices etc. Linford Christie on the other hand said that he wasn't prepared to sacrifice all of the stuff which he used to like eating such as pizzas, hot dogs, etc.. I was truly shocked at that.

HTF was he able to do that and still win medals in Olympics?? Of course there's no simple answer to that question because it was undoubtedly a combination of many things, perhaps the most significant of which were his incredible genetics.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Linford Christie was done for Nandrolone use at the end of his career...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

kai's got some good crack on 1 side but on the other I think hes depressing


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

this would explain why Kai's lower lat development is untouchable by any other Olympia competitor at this moment in time.


----------

